
U.S. Losing the World's Biggest Manufacturing Race: Electric Vehicles - jseliger
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paulbledsoe/2019/04/08/america-is-losing-the-worlds-biggest-manufacturing-and-climate-race-electric-vehicles/#3d9a2da111e1
======
woodandsteel
This article has it exactly right. The EV revolution is about to happen. That
is because plunging battery prices mean that in another two or three years EV
sticker prices for larger cars will match that of ICE's, and in following
years will match for smaller ones. [https://cleantechnica.com/2019/04/17/bnef-
shocker-electric-c...](https://cleantechnica.com/2019/04/17/bnef-shocker-
electric-cars-price-competitive-in-2020-as-battery-costs-plummet/)

Given that operating expenses for EV's are much lower, market demand will
suddenly swing over to EV's. The only limit to growth will be how fast battery
production and EV production will be able to expand. And this will turn the
auto industry, and everything associated with it, on its head.

What past history shows is that when there is a radical technical revolution
like this, many if not all of the incumbents will go out of business, and many
if not all of the new market leaders will be startups. And the transition is
not an easy one, it is not like and ICE manufacturer can just decide one day
to start making EV's and be doing so a year later. It takes years to develop
the expertise and supply chain.

So the companies that are not pushing hard today are going to be in very
serious trouble in a few years. And at present that includes most American
manufacturers. Only GM seems semi-serious. And that in turn means the
government should be doing everything right now to encourage them to get to
work on EV's.

One final point. There is endless coverage about Tesla, and it certainly
deserves a great deal of attention. But the press is largely missing the
important story, which is that the EV revolution is starting to get going all
around the world.

